# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Απαγορευμένες τροφές για τα κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά καναρίνια

## thanmar78

Εν κατακλείδι ποια λαχανικά - φρούτα - σπόροι - συμπληρώματα δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε στα κόκκινα καναρίνια; Ρωτώ γιατί πολλές φορές οι απόψεις είναι διχασμένες.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

θαναση αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται σε εποχες που τα πουλια χρωματιζονται (πτεροροια) τροφες πλουσιες σε υπευθυνες για το κιτρινο χρωστικες οπως η λουτεινη αλλα και οσα αλλα καροτονοειδη αναφερονατι εδω
red pigments -yellow pigments 
(σελ .67)

ενδιαφεροντα ειναι και αυτα  
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...caee88e27d5a97

http://books.google.gr/books?id=WnJ8...age&q=&f=false

πηγες λουτεινης αρα τροφες που πρεπει να αποφευγονται στην πτεροροια και να μην ειναι συχνες στην υπολοιπξ διαρκεια θα βρεις εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=1120

οπως βλεπεις και εδω στη συσταση σπορων γνωστης εταιριας 
http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=166&pro=5088
που προτεινει για καναρινια χρωματος ,απουσιαζει το ρουπσεν

----------


## thanmar78

Δημήτρη είχα στο μυαλό μου κάτι σαν ένα οδηγό, δηλαδή:
Απαγορεύετε: 1) Κρόκος Αυγού, 2) Σπόρος ρούψεν, ... κλπ.

έχω ακούσει και για κάποια λαχανικά κυρίως πράσινα που δεν κάνει, φρούτα δεν έχω ακούσει.

----------


## jk21

θαναση οι τροφες που εχουνε κιτρινες χρωστικες ειναι αυτες που ειναι πλουσιες σε  ξανθοφύλλη,  ζεαξανθίνη και  λουτεΐνη. ο κροκος του αυγου ,το σπανακι ,το μπροκολο
,το σελινο αλλα και η Κοκκινη πιπερια ειναι τετοια τρφιμα .ναι και η κοκκινη πιπερια απλα οι κοκκινες χρωστικες που περιεχει καλυπτουν τις κιτρινες.αυτο γινεται και στην πρασινη πιπερια οπου η χλωροφυλλη πρασινη χρωστικη καλυπτει ξανα την κιτρινη.με λιγα λογια αυτο που καταλαβα απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει  σε διαφορα αρθρα για τις χρωστικες αυτες (επιστημονικα) ειναι οτι αν χορηγουνται σημαντικες δοσεις χρωστικων (που στους οργανωμενους εκτροφεις κοκκινων καναρινιων γινεται)αυτες υπερκαλυπτουν τις κιτρινες .αν μαλιστα υπαρχει σχετικη προσοχη για την  μη χορηγηση κιτρινων χρωστικων στην πτεροροια τοτε τα πραγματα γινονται ακομα πιο απλα
τωρα κατι που διαβασα και εχει σημασι γιατι προκειται για το αυγο αλλα και για το ρουπσεν γιατι ειναι πηγες λουτεινης με αρκετα λιπαρα ειναι αυτο οπως το μεταφερω αυτουσια:

<<Αν και η πλουσιότερη πηγή λουτεΐνης είναι το σπανάκι, εντούτοις φαίνεται ότι η λουτεΐνη στον κρόκο του αυγού απορροφάται περισσότερο, ίσως επειδή είναι λιποδιαλυτή ουσία και το αυγό περιέχει λιπαρά. Σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα κατέληξε σχετική μελέτη που δημοσιεύτηκε το 2004 στην επιθεώρηση «Journal of Nutrition». >>

αν διαβασες το

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=1120

θα ειδες οτι μια καλη λυση ειναι η αυγοτροφη μονο με ασπραδι .


επισης η σπιρουλινα εχει πολλες κιτρινες χρωστικες και πρασινες (χλωροφυλλη)

επισης αν δεις εδω η κιτρινη χρωστκη που εχει το παντζαρι η βεταξανθινη τελικα υπεκαλυπτεται στο χρωμα που εμεις βλεπουμε απο την αλλη που ειναι κοκκινη (βετακυανινη)


για τις χρωστικες εδω θα βρεις αρκετες πληροφοριες

http://www.laosver.gr/news/articles/17154.html?print=Y
http://socialsolidarity.files.wordpr...etaepsilon.pdf


* σαν λατρης των καναρινιων χρωματος που εισαι  παντως αξιζει να διαβασεις και τα λινκ του χθεσινου ποστ.αξιζει! καλοι οι <<καταλογοι>> αλλα οταν βρεις ελευθερο χρονο...

----------


## georgallas

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
Τι γίνεται με προιντα που περιέχουν λάδι οπως για παράδειγμα μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε στα κοκκινα ή οχι;1. Composition: Safflower oil: contians about 10% saturated fatty acids, 12% mono-unsaturdated fatty acids and 78% polyunsaturated fatty acids, vitamins A, E and K. wheat germ oil: contains about 19% saturated fatty acids, 20% mono-unsaturated fatty acids. 64% polyunsaturated fatty acids, vitamin E, A and D, hemp oil, contain about 10% saturated fatty acids, 90% mono-unsaturated fatty acids (linoleic acid, alpha-linolenic acid, gamma-linolenic acid), vitamin E..

και 

2. Composition: W alnoten oil: contains unsaturated fatty acids (omega-9), linoleic acid (omega 6), alpha-linolenic acid (omega 3) and gamma-linolenic acid (omega 6) Sesame Oil:. Contains unsaturated fatty acids (omega-9), linoleic acid (omega 6 ) and alpha-linolenic acid (omega3) Fish oil:. contains alpha-linolenic acid (omega-3) Rice germ oil:. contains linoleic acid (omega-6) and natural gamma-oryzanol Black cumin oil:. contain unsaturated fatty acids (omega 9), linoleic acid (omega 6) and alpha-linolenic acid (omega 3) Linseed oil:. Contains unsaturated fatty acids (omega-9), linoleic acid (omega 6) and alpha-linolenic acid (omega 3)
Omega oil blend is an authentic natural health product. Vital contains high quality, cold-pressed walnut oil, sesame oil, fish oil, rice germ oil, black cumin and flaxseed oil. It increases vitality and strengthens the immune system.

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

καταρχην φιλε μου ,σε ευχαριστω που εφερες ενα ξεχασμενο θεμα στην επιφανεια ,ωστε να μου δοθει η ευκαιρια να διορθωσω οσα λαθος ελεγα τοτε ,αφου δεν γνωριζα και μετεφερα οτι ακουγοτανε απο τους εκτροφεις κοκκινων πουλιων μεχρι τοτε 

λοιπον ναι μεν οι κιτρινες χρωστικες ειναι απαγορευμενες ,εκτος απο μια ,ισως την πιο γνωστη ,τη λουτεινη 

συμφωνα με οσα υποστηριζω εδω 

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*και ειμαι πολυ περισσοτερο πεπεισμενος απο τοτε που ξεκινησα το θεμα ,η λουτεινη οχι μονο δεν απαγορευεται αλλα βοηθα στο σωστο βαψιμο στα πραγματικα κοκκινα καναρινια που εχουν το γονιδιο του red siskin μεσα τους 

ας παμε τοτε στα λαδια που λες 

γενικα τα ελαια βοηθουν την καλυτερη απορροφηση των λιποδιαλυτων χρωστικων .Απο κει και περα ,καποια απο αυτα οπως το safflower oil (καρθαμελαιο ) και το palm oil ( φοινικελαιο ) εχουν χρωστικες που ενισχυουν το κοκκινο και ειδικα το καρθαμελαιο μπορω να πω οτι χρησιμοποιειται σιγουρα απο κορυφαιους εκτροφεις στην ελλαδα (κωλλυομαι να πω περισσοτερα .... ) 

για τα αλλα μονο αν καποιο ειναι εντονα κιτρινο ,ισως να υπαρχει θεμα 

αυτο που πρεπει να ξερεις ομως ,ειναι το οτι για να  βοηθησουν τον οργανισμο και το συκωτι στην απορροφηση των χρωστικων και στο να μην επιβαρυνεται απο τρανς λιπαρα (κακα λιπαρα ) πρεπει να τα δινουμε χωρις να εχουν θερμανθει ,ωμα και την στιγμη που βαζουμε την αυγοτροφη στα πουλια .Αλλιως ταχυστα εντος της ημερας οξειδωνονται με την επαφη με τον αερα

----------


## georgallas

Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη,
ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση για την λουτείνη αλλά και για τα έλαια . Γιατί δεν λέτε και άλλα για το θέμα του καρθαμέλαιου;


ευχαριστώ πολύ
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

εννοω να συγκεκριμενοποιησω τα ονοματα των εκτροφεων .Ειναι κατι που αν θελουν ,πρεπει να το κανουν μονοι τους


αυτο που ξεχασα να σου επισημανω ,ειναι οτι το λαδι που θα παρεις ,πρεπει να ειναι πορτοκαλι χρωματος και οχι κιτρινο ,γιατι υπαρχει και κιτρινη ποικιλια καρθαμου

----------


## GiannisKon

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω ρε παιδιά εγώ που έχω ένα κοινό καναρίνι πορτοκαλί χρώματος έγινε έτσι το χρώμα του από χρωστικές ουσίες???Και τι λαχανικά να του δίνω για να το διατηρήσω(γιατί χρωστικές αποκλείεται)!Μέχρι τώρα και 2 μήνες που το έχω του δίνω πιπεριά κόκκινη,καλαμπόκι σπόρους βρασμένο,μπρόκολο,σπανάκι , μήλο λίγο ! Ταραξάκο στο νερό μετά από βράσιμο!Κάνω καλά ή είμαι λάθος?Αναφέρω τα λαχανικά κυρίως και φρούτα!Από τροφή πείρα αυτή χωρίς ρούπσεν!Και αυγοτροφή του δίνω από μια συνταγή του Δημήτρη για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα!Επίσης 3 φορές την εβδομάδα βράζω ρίγανη με χαμομήλι και βάζω στο νερό του!Εντάξει δεν τρελαίνομαι τόσο για το χρώμα όσο για την υγεία του,αλλά επειδή μου αρέσει το χρώμα που είχε θέλω να το διατηρήσω!

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη 

υπαρχουν τα πουλια κοκκινου παραγοντα , που και χωρις χρωστικες εντος πτεροροιας  ,εκ του γενετικου τους κωδικα θα διατηρησουν ενα ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι χρωμα που για να το ενισχυσουν σε πορτοκαλι εως βαθυ πορτοκαλι  ,πρεπει κατα την πτεροροια και την αναπτυξη του νεου φτερωματος να τους χορηγηθουν φυσικες χρωστικες σαν αυτες των τροφων που λες και για να το κανουν προς το κοκκινο ,πρεπει να τους χορηγηθουν χρωστικες συνθετικες οπως η κανθαξανθινη (που σκευασμα της σε ποσοστο 10 % κανθαξανθινη και αλλα εκδοχα ονομαζεται carophyll red ή αλλιως καροφυλλη ) .Φυσικες χρωστικες μπορει να δινονται και μετα ,αλλα ειναι κρισιμο να δινονται και στην πτερορια 

υπαρχουν και κιτρινα καναρινια ,που επιτηδειοι να δινουν χρωστικες ειτε καροφυλλη ειτε αλλα σκευασματα κανθαξανθινης ειτε κοκκινες μπισκοτοτροφες με αλλου ειδους κοκκινες χρωστικες και τα κανουν εντος πτεροροιας ,σιγα σιγα πορτοκαλοκοκκινα .Αυτα αν δεν τους χορηγηθει στην επομενη πτερορια κοκκινη χρωστικη ,θα ξαναγινουν κιτρινα και απλα αν τους χορηγηθουν εντονες φυσικες κοκκινες χρωστικες μεσω τροφων ,ισως εχουν καποιες πορτοκαλι σκιες 


Να βλεπαμε το δικο σου πουλακι πως ειναι τωρα;  ποτε ξεκινησες να ενισχυεις τη διατροφη με αυτα που λες; ειχε τελειωσει την πτεροροια του;

----------


## GiannisKon

Δημήτρη το δικό μου το πήρα από pet shop και ήταν έντονο πορτοκαλί!Από το δαχτυλίδι με τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες βρήκα τον εκτροφέα τον οποίο και γνώρισα στην 2η έκθεση Σ.Ε.Π.Σ.Ε. στην Αλεξ/πολη!Από ότι κατάλαβα τα έβαζε χρωστικές!Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως!Εγώ το έχω 2 μήνες τώρα με αυτή τη διατροφή διαβάζοντας κυρίως αυτά που γράφεις και μέσω μηνυμάτων αυτά που μου είπες όταν σε ρωτούσα!Είχε τελειώσει την πτερόροια όταν το πήρα και είναι φετινό του 14 σύμφωνα πάντα με το δαχτυλίδι!Βάζω και φώτο χθεσινή!

----------


## jk21

παραμενει πορτοκαλι και δειχνει σαφως πουλακι που εχει τον κοκκινο παραγοντα

αν και οχι καλος γνωστης των καναρινιων χρωματος ,ειναι κοκκινο χιονε 

το πουλακι οταν το πηρες με τελειωμενη πτεροροια ,ηταν πιο κοκκινο και εχει χασει το χρωμα του; ηταν ετσι; ηταν πιο ανοιχτο; 

παντως για μετα την πτεροροια και με φυσικες χρωστικες μονο  ,μια χαρα διατηρειται ! για μενα του χρονου ακομα και για μια χρονια να μην ειναι πολυ σκουρο πορτοκαλι ,μπορεις να δοκιμασεις μονο με φυσικες χρωστικες και την επομενη αν θες ντε και καλα κατι πιο σκουρο ,δινεις εν μερει μειωμενη χρωστικη αλλα και φυσικες χρωστικες και σιγουρα θα εχεις και πιο βαθυ πορτοκαλι απο οτι βλεπεις (με μειωμενη χρωστικη ,οχι χωρις καθολου .Χωρις καθολου ,εκει θα ειναι μια χαρα αν συνεχισει .Οπως και τα red siskin στη φυση χωρις κανθαξανθινη )

----------


## antonisveria

Γιαννη ειναι ενα πολυ ομορφο χιονε κοκκινο λιποχρωμικο καναρινι...

----------


## GiannisKon

Αντώνη ευχαριστώ!Δημήτρη έτσι ήταν και όταν το πήρα δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου το χρώμα του!Να συνεχίσω με αυγοτροφή αυτή για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα(τώρα του δίνω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα),αλλά όσο πλησιάζει ο καιρός για την επόμενη πτερόροια θα του δίνω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα μου είχες πει!Από λαχανικά να συνεχίσω με σπανάκι,καρότο,πιπεριά, μπρόκολο ? Κάτι άλλο για να κρατήσω το χρώμα του με φυσικό τρόπο αν  ξέρετε?

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη το βαψιμο γινεται κατα την πτεροροια ,αλλα παντα η σταδιακη χορηγηση φυσικων λιποδιαλυτων χρωστικων βοηθα στο επομενο βαψιμο και στη λαμψη του υφισταμενου ,γιατι αποθηκευονται σταδιακα στο συκωτι ή σε λιποκυτταρα και ειναι διαθεσιμες οταν του χρονου χρειαστουν πιο συσσωρευμενες .Αυτο φυσικα οταν μιλαμε για φυσικες που δεν κουραζουν το συκωτι οπως η κανθαξανθινη .Δεν προκειται να χασει το χρωμα του μεχρι την επομενη πτεροροια και ας μην εδινες ,αλλα θα εχανε τη λαμψη του και σιγουρα στην επομενη πτερορια δεν θα ειχες το ιδιο αποτελεσμα απο το  να δινεις απο τωρα .Η συσσωρευση στο συκωτι δεν σταματα ποτε .Ο μεταβολισμος και η προωθηση στο φτερωμα γινεται στην αλλαγη του 

θελω να μου πεις πια ακριβως δινεις ,γιατι δεν ειναι μια μονο για κοκκινα 

Να δινεις εντατικα  στους γονεις και πριν γεννηθουν τα μικρα (αν ζευγαρωσεις το πουλακι )  και στους πρωτους μηνες των μικρων

----------


## antonisveria

με φυσικο τροπο εγω δεν γνωριζω περα απο αυτα που λεει ο Δημητρης π.χ το σουμακ, αλλα πιστευω θα μεινει στον χρωματισμο που ειναι τωρα,δεν θα ξεβαψει αλλο απο την στιγμη που ειναι κοκκινο λιποχρωμικο,εγω τους δινω καθημερινα φυλλα ταραξακου και αποξηραμενο ταραξακο+ριγανη τα οποια τα βαζω μεσα στην αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω και για το βαψιμο εχω καροφυλλη που με την ποσοτητα που εβαλα 7γρ καροφυλλη στο 1 κιλο αυγοτροφης πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ καλο το βαψιμο τους,αυτο φυσικα ειναι στην κριση του καθενος....

----------


## GiannisKon

*Αυγοτροφή χωρίς ψήσιμο ,για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ( red factor canaries )*Αυτή την αυγοτροφή δίνω Δημήτρη!Αντώνη ταραξάκο αποξηραμένο και ρίγανι δίνω και εγώ αλλά στο νερό του!Τα βράζω δηλαδή!Τώρα για την καροφύλλη που λες δεν το ξέρω!Σε τη μορφή τη βρίσκω?Είναι βότανο?

----------


## antonisveria

οχι η καροφυλλη ειναι χρωστικη ουσια Γιαννη η οποια μπαινει ειτε στο νερο ειτε στην αυγοτροφη και το βαψιμο ξεκιναει 2 εβδομαδες πριν ξεκινησουμε την αναπαραγωγη μεχρι και την πτεροροια αυτοειναι το βαψιμο με χρωστικες τουλαχιστων ετσι γνωριζω εγω,τωρα αν καποιος ποιο εμπειρος ξερει κατι παραπανω μπορει να μας πει.....


αυτην την αυγοτροφη φτιαχνω κεγω Γιαννη.....οσο για την ριγανη και ταραξακο εγω τα αποξηραινω και στο μπλεντερ γινοντε σκονη μαζι με την αυγοτροφη........


για την καροφυλλη απλα πατα στο google και θα βρεις αρκετα,δεν ξερω αν μπορω να σου πω εγω απο εδω....αν ναι πολυ ευχαριστως


την καροφυλλη την δινουν στις εκτροφες με κοτοπουλα για να ειναι κοκκινοπος ο κροκος του αυγου που εμεις τα βλεπουμε και λεμε  αυτο πρεπει να ειναι φρεσκο,φαντασου τι τρωμε....

----------


## GiannisKon

Ναι ήδη διάβαζα Αντώνη!Βρήκα τι είναι!Θα το σκεφτώ αν θα χρησιμοποιήσω!Τι πιστεύεις Αντώνη για τον ταραξάκο-ρίγανη!Είναι καλύτερα στην αυγοτροφή ή έτσι όπως το κάνω?

----------


## antonisveria

αυτο νομιζω ο Δημητρης θα μας το πει πολυ καλυτερα...εγω προσωπικα τον εκτιμο και με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ....

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις οπως ηδη πραττεις Γιαννη (μειωνεις αυγοτροφη μονο αν δεις οτι εχεις παχουλα πουλια και κυριως αν τα αρσενικα εχουν θεμα ) και τον τελευταιο μηνα πριν τα ενωσεις αυξανεις σταδιακα 

ταραξακο ,ριγανη και στο νερο και στην αυγοτροφη δινεις ,οπουδηποτε ειναι αποδεκτα και οσο θελουν ! και φρεσκο εχει πια στη φυση

----------

